# Boat storage in Houston?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Gonna be hard to find. I had a spot at Boat Barn 1 down near nasa for $120 a month. Up near me (Spring Branch) all the storage areas are $75 for sketchy to $125 for nicer indoor garage units.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm, yea I live near the galleria. Would be fine with something that was a little south or west but hopefully on the way to Galveston or not far from the highway.

Kind of frustrating!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Storage should be considerably cheaper out of town. Its a little inconvenient, as you cannot get quick access to your boat for maintenance etc., but find a storage near the coast. My new rig fits in my garage, but I kept my Majek at Fatboy's Bait and Storage in Freeport - $85/mo for a 12' x 30' unit. You could get cheaper for a small unit that fits your G-man. There is also a Fatboys in galv. near Tiki island... I Think.

Just call around the small coastal towns.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing that hasn't been discussed. If you can find a place that is on the way to your fishing grounds then you garner some savings not having to tow as much. Yes its less convienient for maintenance but thats not really a big deal if its on the way. When you need maintenance, at the end of a fishing day just tow it home.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> One thing that hasn't been discussed. If you can find a place that is on the way to your fishing grounds then you garner some savings not having to tow as much. Yes its less convienient for maintenance but thats not really a big deal if its on the way. When you need maintenance, at the end of a fishing day just tow it home.


 Amen!! My living hell is towing the boat through Houston traffic...the Pierce elevator is a nightmare!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The marina I usually launch at is better than an 1 1/2 hour drive. If I know I am going to fish several days in a row then I rent a storage unit at the launch for the night. Its only $10 (and yeah you can even do a month for $120). Its covered, has electrical plug ins, and they have a place you can rinse your boat off with fresh water at the end of the day. Saves me money not having to tow back and forth and the headache of towing home during the end of the day traffic.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, will check in on some places en route to Galveston. Would be nice to not have to drive 1 hr+ out of the way if going to fish Rockport or somewhere else down the coast but keeping it where you fish the majority of the time probably makes the most sense.

Sometimes wish I had a house, but then I'd just have other shit to fix all weekend instead!


----------

